# Finally one for the Hunters.



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Heres a good read, figured we needed a moral booster and here is a deusy.http://www.skinnymoose.com/bbb/2012/02/03/fishing-and-hunting-protection-bill-introduced-in-the-u-s-senate/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=fishing-and-hunting-protection-bill-introduced-in-the-u-s-senate


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's about time. Thanks for the article.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lets hope this gets passed quickly.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the article. Hope this gets passed as soon as it can.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 on it getting passed. Hurry up !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats sounds great.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice to hear! Thanks Antlerz22 for sharing this. Its a breath of fresh air knowing their is some congressmen and women supporting our rights and heritage. Hopefully they will have others follow and support them. Thanks to the organizations (that many of us are a part of) for their backing in these issues.


----------

